# Help overclocking Dell Inspiron 6000?



## bkribbs (Jun 23, 2010)

I have the computer in my sig. I want to give it some speed, and so I want to overclock it. I have the CPU in my sig. So before I try it, according to this: http://www.notebookforums.com/thread114523.html, does everything look ok?

I am kind of nervous about messing it up. Do I need to mess with the voltage?


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Jun 23, 2010)

You cannot OC that laptop. 
1.) There are no OC features in the bios
2.) Even if there were the options the cpu's heatsink is way too small and has no overhead for more heat.


----------



## bkribbs (Jun 23, 2010)

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> You cannot OC that laptop.
> 1.) There are no OC features in the bios
> 2.) Even if there were the options the cpu's heatsink is way too small and has no overhead for more heat.



Well, I am going to try anyway. So many people have done it, that it must be possible. Did you even look at the link?

Is all I have to do is add the pins? And it will change the FSB and the MHz?


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Jun 23, 2010)

If shorting pins, voiding warranty, limiting battery life and component life are things you really want to do go ahead. Also again I will repeat all that heat in a small tight space with that super small heatsink are not going to lead to good things.

Edit Also that link you gave is for a 9300 or XPS2


----------



## bkribbs (Jun 23, 2010)

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> If shorting pins, voiding warranty, limiting battery life and component life are things you really want to do go ahead. Also again I will repeat all that heat in a small tight space with that super small heatsink are not going to lead to good things.



Warranty? That thing was gone like 4 years ago. Battery life- I live off of a plug. Component life- What do you mean? And since they make CPU's that go higher than what I have for my laptop, that would be fine wouldn't it?



THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Edit Also that link you gave is for a 9300 or XPS2



Crap. I had one on the 6000. I will try to find it. There:

http://www.overclockers.com/overclocking-the-dell-inspiron-6000/


----------



## linkin (Jun 23, 2010)

Intel specs their chips for 30 years i believe. A pin mod like you showed would be good for increasing general performance.

Check CPU-Z and see what the FSB and multiplier are for the CPU, then we can calculate how much the pin mod will OC it. Also check the voltage!

If it's going from 800mhz to 1066mhz you should not have to increase the voltage. I was able to go from stock 2.8ghz to 3.5ghz without changing the voltage! that's going from 1066mhz FSB to 1333mhz FSB which speaks for itself.

But now I'm running 4Ghz with 1.46v, this chip likes the voltage after a certain speed. running 1526mhz FSB

If you wanna do the calculation yourself, just take your FSB speed and divide it by 4. then multiply that number by your cpu multiplier and you get your new speed in Mhz.


----------



## bkribbs (Jun 23, 2010)

linkin said:


> Intel specs their chips for 30 years i believe. A pin mod like you showed would be good for increasing general performance.
> 
> Check CPU-Z and see what the FSB and multiplier are for the CPU, then we can calculate how much the pin mod will OC it. Also check the voltage!
> 
> ...








I must not have this right. FSB= 400. 400/4=100. 100xmultiplier(6)=600?

I thought this was only supposed to trick it into a 533? Thanks for the help! I am going to go ahead and start disassembly, so I will have my other computer to write on. Do I need to volt mod? Please write soon!

edit- And around what speed will this put my CPU at?

Here is my CPU ID after mod. I see the bus speed is now up to 533. Does that mean my RAM works better? It is 667.
And what is my CPU at now? 2.2 GHz or what?






EDIT- I have a 2.26 GHz processor now! Although I don't feel a difference in speed. In BIOS, it says my minimum bus speed is 800mhz, but on cpu-z, it says it is 533 mhz. Which is it?


----------



## Aastii (Jun 23, 2010)

Bus speed x multiplier is giving the right speed.

99.8x6 = 798

133x6 = 798


----------



## bkribbs (Jun 23, 2010)

Aastii said:


> Bus speed x multiplier is giving the right speed.
> 
> 99.8x6 = 798
> 
> 133x6 = 798



Oh I didn't know you have to multiply it by the multiplier. But, what is the 533 then? Could it be that that is the most my mobo can handle, but now the cpu could have more? Or...

And actually, the first one is 600, not 800. But I know that I was at 400 before...


----------



## linkin (Jun 24, 2010)

with the pin mod just post a picture of your cpu-z


----------



## bkribbs (Jun 24, 2010)

linkin said:


> with the pin mod just post a picture of your cpu-z



In the post 3 posts above this one, there are 2 CPU-Z's. The first is before the mod, the second is after the mod.

So, what is my buss speed? 533? or 800?

EDIT- this is a new page. go to the previous page and it is there.


----------

